# I think im gonna plant my 10..... I have lots of questions!!



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

So today I got an awesome aquarium book and it showed a really cool tank setup.... You put cork bark (one covering the filter and one on the bottom of the tank as a cave. well thats what it showed you can do whatever you want of course) and some rocks and plants. It showed plastic plants in there but theres only a few so I think I may try planting my tank!! So give me the basics of planting an aquarium... I have a heater, air stone, and 20 gallon filter in the tank. Its a 10 gallon I want to plant. The gravel is this: http://www.petco.com/product/105752...aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_GravelSubstrates 
I really dont wanna change the gravel cuz its just a pain. 
So please suggest easy to care for plants and anything else I should know.
Sorry my post is so long


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I read that plants need small gravel or sand so Im gonna just plant my 5 gallon with bog wood and java ferns... any other plant suggestions?? I want hornwort too (to float on top) and maybe java moss but I am scared that the java moss will grow too rapidly and take over. Will this happen???


----------

